# RMC (2014-2019)



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

So guys how many of you would be joining rmc this year?Let's have a general discussion!
And if there are any seniors around,some kind of guidance would be highly appreciated and I really wanted to know the books we need to get


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey there im in rmc, ur senior  n i hope to c u while ragging  
Well rmc is a vry prestigious clg n inshaallah u'll b proud of being a part of it.. studies are kindda tough. I mean there will b tests terms substages all time all year :/ but u'll get used to it soon. Teachers are good. Some are vry dedicated to teaching n their lectures will really help u but most of them do copy pasting frm books n u dont get a word of them into ur brain. But as u are now in a med clg so u have to study by urself. I suggest the following books which i used n are recommended by senior most teachers.. 
Anatomy: 
Rj last's anatomy, snells, dr amir qayyum.. 
General anatomy by dr munawar farooq
Langmans embryology.. n laiq hussain histology( i never read this book. Prepared frm manual n firdous )
Physiology:
Guyton, firdous, brs. 
Biochemistry: 
Harpers biochemistry, satya, lippincot (mushtaq for carbohydrates)
Hope it helped.. c u soon.


----------



## Vicky Charming (Oct 30, 2014)

:!: Ragging ....! AMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMI ....


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> Hey there im in rmc, ur senior  n i hope to c u while ragging
> Well rmc is a vry prestigious clg n inshaallah u'll b proud of being a part of it.. studies are kindda tough. I mean there will b tests terms substages all time all year :/ but u'll get used to it soon. Teachers are good. Some are vry dedicated to teaching n their lectures will really help u but most of them do copy pasting frm books n u dont get a word of them into ur brain. But as u are now in a med clg so u have to study by urself. I suggest the following books which i used n are recommended by senior most teachers..
> Anatomy:
> Rj last's anatomy, snells, dr amir qayyum..
> ...


Thankyou so much for the detailed reply Hina!
Are these the only books we need to buy or there are some other as well?
I think these tests etc will make us more prepared for the proffs right?so they shoudn't be a problem
LOL...what kind of ragging would we have to endure? any hints??
Hoping to see you soon too!


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

alternatives are there but i use these books n are recommended by teachers.. n about ragging  u'll see urself wen u come


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

There is much time for ur proff but yeah they prepare u well


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

ohh and one thing more what sort of interview do they take?Just the routine medical checkup or anything else?
And I haven't been vaccinated for enteric...so is it necessary to give the proof in the medical certificate regarding that?


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

Neither was i.. no proof yar. N yeah the interview is vry general. They just ask u about ur health pshyce n any history of diseases..


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

fizzah ali said:


> ohh and one thing more what sort of interview do they take?Just the routine medical checkup or anything else?
> And I haven't been vaccinated for enteric...so is it necessary to give the proof in the medical certificate regarding that?


When are ur clasess starting in rmc?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fizzah ali said:


> So guys how many of you would be joining rmc this year?Let's have a general discussion!
> And if there are any seniors around,some kind of guidance would be highly appreciated and I really wanted to know the books we need to get


Anatomy: BD Churassia, Snell, KLM(optional), Essence Anatomy (for revision)
Langman's Embryology, Sharjeel's embryology (for revision)
Laiq Hussain Histology, Firdaus Histology
Laiq Hussain General Anatomy, General Anatomy by Ghulam Ahmad

Physilogy: Guyton and Hall, Jaypee (optional but better), Mini Guyton, Firdaus

Biochemistry: Harper's, Lippincott although one outta these two will suffice, Mushtaq Ahmad.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Although BD Churassia is a substandard book but still majority follows it, if you really want the concept, go for Grey's.


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

Hina bangash said:


> When are ur clasess starting in rmc?


from monday

- - - Updated - - -



Umer Yamin said:


> Anatomy: BD Churassia, Snell, KLM(optional), Essence Anatomy (for revision)
> Langman's Embryology, Sharjeel's embryology (for revision)
> Laiq Hussain Histology, Firdaus Histology
> Laiq Hussain General Anatomy, General Anatomy by Ghulam Ahmad
> ...


Thankyou for the suggestion....I actually want those books that help to build concepts so thanks for guiding.And one thing more,I heard some of the local books are just summaries of the more detailed books?If this is so which are the ones that can be avoided?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

fizzah ali said:


> from monday
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The local books like Firdaus Sharjeel etc are for revision purposes, they are the summaries of their huge counterparts


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just keep one thing in mind............there are some books that are for concepts and some books for passing exam

for anatomy KLM is for concepts and BD chaurasia is to pass (cuz most of our teachers have used BD during their mbbs ).......so without it , you are in a bit trouble

you can use snell too.......it is precise and to the point

for physiology Guyton as standard book...........but there are some things that are not in guyton ........... but in mushtaq.......so u need to read mushtaq to be on a safe side ...........for example many topics of Blood , nerve and types of hypoxia and cyanosis are in mushtaq........so do buy it because it is sir inam's favorite book and you will need it in RMC especially.....

firdos is a helpful book , especially during HOD sir naeem's viva 

BRS is must if u aim for step 1 and high marks 
you can also use ganong if u like........


for biochemistry , harper and lipincott ........and again mushtaq ....... ( satya is good but mushtaq is our HOD's favourite book so i prefer mushtaq )
you will notice that madam Riffat's lectures are totally from mushtaq so she will ask questions from mushtaq in annual viva ) 

Now we come to ragging 

i dont do it so dont worry 
Lolzzzz

- - - Updated - - -

for histology di fiore's atlas only (liaq hussain if u like)

for embryology langman and KLM embryology (some topics from langman , some from KLM)


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

fearless9142 said:


> Just keep one thing in mind............there are some books that are for concepts and some books for passing exam
> 
> for anatomy KLM is for concepts and BD chaurasia is to pass (cuz most of our teachers have used BD during their mbbs ).......so without it , you are in a bit trouble
> 
> ...


Thankyou so much for your input
I have already bought most of the books you have mentioned....but im really worried about anatomy.I find it so difficult and don't even understand what is taught in the class and i find it difficult to follow any specific book.Although we have mam gaiti but i still dont get anything
Can you guide how i should study for bones??
And i was not ragged luckily


----------



## Hina bangash (Nov 14, 2013)

For bones Bd is best.. it gives u every little detail. Bones are very imp as they are mostly first question in vivas so prepare them well.. n anatomy is not difficult.. its just that in start we dont know how n what to study but after doing first region ull understand everything easily n will get used to it. Thats what happened to me.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

For Gross anatomy bones......... BD chaurasia is must......... and just keep one thing in mind ...........most of the students mainly focus on gross anatomy only.........but dont study embryology , histology or general anatomy well...........and that is the major problem that they face in proff..........cuz prof is almost 50 percent gross anatomy..rest of it is embryo histo etc......

for clinicals , all the blue pages from KLM

and like i said , most of our teachers have studied BD in their student years and it covers almost everything......so do study anatomy from it.........and for better understanding,........keep netter atlas or KLM open , while studying BD (for better diagrams )

- - - Updated - - -



fizzah ali said:


> Thankyou so much for your input
> I have already bought most of the books you have mentioned....but im really worried about anatomy.I find it so difficult and don't even understand what is taught in the class and i find it difficult to follow any specific book.Although we have mam gaiti but i still dont get anything
> Can you guide how i should study for bones??
> And i was not ragged luckily


And if u cant handle BD or KLM...or if u have less time .......then snell is the best book to study


----------



## mehrukhan (Dec 20, 2014)

can anyone tell me about dpt in rmc???
is there any disection in dpt???


----------

